# MH Friendly Parking Usk



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

I am working at the Ryder Cup Sept/Oct 2010 at Celtic Manor, Newport and need friendly camping at a pub/farm in or nearby Usk. A campsite is being provided at Usk showground but it will be very noisy and probably very expensive. I can live without EHU although it would be a bonus. Any takers ??? Willing to pay a reasonable rate.


----------

